# 💖Pretty Pet has arrived!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I've been waiting for these items forever, and finally they are here. The reversible bunny and reversible flowers hoodies are just adorable. I'm very pleased with how well they fit. They are both a size xs. 

Reversible bunny hoodie. Can be worn with or without the hood. And looks great layered with the LD smart tee
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-E4BA-44C8-A951-8557E7CF714F_zpss6wjqioj.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...D-D698-4628-BA4E-BB5B66194792_zpsns1wpwpc.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-1A2A-4C23-A7D5-921E5705EA52_zpscdycsizf.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-BABC-4877-B08D-AD1836F60755_zpsijmiimxy.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...1-0AD7-404A-B631-E7670107FAF3_zpsxshg2dpk.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...F-621E-4CF0-9397-6E5E211F0DBB_zpssiv7khvc.jpg 

Reversible flowers 🌸
The bow can be removed and worn in different places 
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-2850-411A-BC62-EA5B26016726_zpsgiec2a0j.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-154E-4C4D-9A4D-5B1988CEAE7E_zpsqy9tloh6.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...6-ED84-4248-AF62-76ADEA81B1F6_zpszmrlugdq.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-ACA0-43D9-8712-704DE5032882_zpsce9rupxn.jpg

Thanks for looking 😊


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh, very pretty. they both look gorgeous on Ava !! I especially love the reversible flowers one . I did see the pretty pet in person cause Jemmas pretty pet coat arrived here to me. ( i'm forwarding some things to her ). the size XS would probably fit Minnie in the girth, but she needs the size S for the length. I ordered her a size S pretty pet coat. I think it may be called city chic. hope it doesn't take forever . its very cold here now and would love to get some wear out of it this winter. i'm sure it probably wont arrive before Christmas though


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ohhh, very pretty. they both look gorgeous on Ava !! I especially love the reversible flowers one . I did see the pretty pet in person cause Jemmas pretty pet coat arrived here to me. ( i'm forwarding some things to her ). the size XS would probably fit Minnie in the girth, but she needs the size S for the length. I ordered her a size S pretty pet coat. I think it may be called city chic. hope it doesn't take forever . its very cold here now and would love to get some wear out of it this winter. i'm sure it probably wont arrive before Christmas though



Thanks Elaina! Im in love with both items. And I like that they are both reversible. I've gotten a lot of use out of the LD smart tee. It's so nice to pair under things like these. I would say xs is not really true to size. In that, both items don't seem to run as big in the chest as the chart says. They are a perfect fit on Ava who has 11.5" chest. Xs is best fit for less than 4 lbs. you were right to order Minnie a small. I'll wait to see how small fits Minnie because I want to get Brax a reversible flowers dress in pink. I ordered the city chic coat in grey for Ava. Can't wait to see it!

It took about a moth for me to get these. I don't know why they took so long. The other side that I ordered the first hoodie from, shipped toe within two weeks of ordering. Everything seems to take longer through DC.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Elaina! Im in love with both items. And I like that they are both reversible. I've gotten a lot of use out of the LD smart tee. It's so nice to pair under things like these. I would say xs is not really true to size. In that, both items don't seem to run as big in the chest as the chart says. They are a perfect fit on Ava who has 11.5" chest. Xs is best fit for less than 4 lbs. you were right to order Minnie a small. I'll wait to see how small fits Minnie because I want to get Brax a reversible flowers dress in pink. I ordered the city chic coat in grey for Ava. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> It took about a moth for me to get these. I don't know why they took so long. The other side that I ordered the first hoodie from, shipped toe within two weeks of ordering. Everything seems to take longer through DC.


I just checked my DC account and I ordered the City chic coat for Minnie on 11/29 , so .. most likely I will get it after Christmas especially because the mail is a lot slower now that its almost Christmas . I don't think i'll get anymore winter pretty pet cause if they take that long to arrive, winter will be almost over by the time they get her


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just checked my DC account and I ordered the City chic coat for Minnie on 11/29 , so .. most likely I will get it after Christmas especially because the mail is a lot slower now that its almost Christmas . I don't think i'll get anymore winter pretty pet cause if they take that long to arrive, winter will be almost over by the time they get her



In all honesty, pretty pet seems to ship quickly. When I ordered through puppy love couture, the item was shipped to me directly from Japan. I got it within 2 weeks of ordering. I even got my Suckright hoodie that I ordered from puppy love couture within two weeks, and it shipped all the way from Hungary. I just checked on DC, I ordered the pretty pet things on the 9th, and I got them on the 6th. Do it took about a month. I don't know why it takes so long to get things ordered through DC. I do know that most items ship from the seller to Melissa and then to us. Technically You should have your pretty pet things by Christmas. But you never know with DC. Louisdog and Wooflink things seem to take just as long.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm not counting on getting it for Christmas. If I did, that'd be great though ! cause I know for sure the mail is sometimes running very slow right now. I sent someone a package on Dec 1 and I sent it 2 day priority mail. the expected delivery day was on Thursday. it still has not been tracked out of my state yet . its just taking forever :-(


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm not counting on getting it for Christmas. If I did, that'd be great though ! cause I know for sure the mail is sometimes running very slow right now. I sent someone a package on Dec 1 and I sent it 2 day priority mail. the expected delivery day was on Thursday. it still has not been tracked out of my state yet . its just taking forever :-(



Awe I hope that package makes it. I still have to send a package to Jemma. What color city chic coat did you order? 

I'm still waiting for a Pariero order. The teddy tank was $14 on Black Friday and the monogram hoodie $27. But I made a mistake and ordered a brown monogram hoodie. I wanted black. I emailed them right after it happened, and a couple days later, and called twice and still no response.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I really love the reversible flowers dress, it's so sweet! Ava is always such a great model too! Glad you are pleased with your Pretty Pet things, I can't wait to get my hands on some of my stuff from DC, It has all trickled over to the lovely Elaine, she even still has a buddy belt for Basil I ordered forever ago! I am still waiting for Melissa to send out 2 more things, but I think I may just go ahead with posting what has arrived as I have no idea how much longer Melissa will take!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I really love the reversible flowers dress, it's so sweet! Ava is always such a great model too! Glad you are pleased with your Pretty Pet things, I can't wait to get my hands on some of my stuff from DC, It has all trickled over to the lovely Elaine, she even still has a buddy belt for Basil I ordered forever ago! I am still waiting for Melissa to send out 2 more things, but I think I may just go ahead with posting what has arrived as I have no idea how much longer Melissa will take!



Thanks Jem! I absolutely adore both items. The reversible bunny is perfect for layering over a tee or hoodie and wearing indoors or out for extra warmth. And the reversible flowers is so different, sweet and elegant. Did you order either of these items? Olive would look lovely in them. I think it is mostly on Melissa's end why things tend to take as long as they do. I think it is partially dependent on when she puts the order in and how quickly she sends them out once they've been received. I'm hoping all of our things make it here before Christmas. I can't wait to see what your guys got. Really looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What is Ava's weight, girth and length? There is a Pretty pet dress I love but I'm not certain it would fit Sapphire. However, I think Sapphire and Ava are about the same size. Sapphire is 3.25 pounds.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> What is Ava's weight, girth and length? There is a Pretty pet dress I love but I'm not certain it would fit Sapphire. However, I think Sapphire and Ava are about the same size. Sapphire is 3.25 pounds.



Her most current weight is 3.4 lbs. So only a couple oz different from Sapphire. I think Ava and Sapphire are the same size in clothes even though their measurements vary slightly. Ava's chest is just a tad under 11.5, and she is 8" long. She wears the smallest size (xs) in pretty pet. I think xs will work for Sapphire. Which dress are you thinking of?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Her most current weight is 3.4 lbs. So only a couple oz different from Sapphire. I think Ava and Sapphire are the same size in clothes even though their measurements vary slightly. Ava's chest is just a tad under 11.5, and she is 8" long. She wears the smallest size (xs) in pretty pet. I think xs will work for Sapphire. Which dress are you thinking of?



Baby Dress in Pink


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Baby Dress in Pink



Ohhh that's very pretty! Would look perfect on Sapphire. I am sure it will fit.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe I hope that package makes it. I still have to send a package to Jemma. What color city chic coat did you order?
> 
> I'm still waiting for a Pariero order. The teddy tank was $14 on Black Friday and the monogram hoodie $27. But I made a mistake and ordered a brown monogram hoodie. I wanted black. I emailed them right after it happened, and a couple days later, and called twice and still no response.


finally, the package has been tracked to an hour away from the destination . so, it is looking good to arrive on Monday. but still it was expected on Thursday so, that's 3 days late . 

wow, that was a great sale Pariero had on Black Friday. I didn't notice that one . just as well though, cause I spent a lot at DC . I spent the 700 to get the 45% so, that was enough to spend . hope you get the color you want on the monogram hoodie . 
I got the city chic coat in the color grey for Minnie. i'm expecting some Pariero that I ordered from DC for the 45 % off price. I got Minnie and Tootsie both the Sherri Hoodies ( Tootsie the ivory and Minnie the pink )


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so cute! ur babies have more clothes than i ever did in a lifetime lmao!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> finally, the package has been tracked to an hour away from the destination . so, it is looking good to arrive on Monday. but still it was expected on Thursday so, that's 3 days late .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh cool. I'm glad your package will make it. 

You will love the Sherri hoodie. It is just gorgeous. Looks like we ordered the same color in the Pretty Pet coat. Did you order any new Wooflink or LD on cyber Monday? 

That Pariero Teddy tee was a steal! I should've bought both colors. I believe Pariero had a huge winter sale after the new yr. I really like a new hoodie on their other site.
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-0808-415E-B0F5-22AD33F292D0_zpsjailnja8.png

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-BBAA-4982-BAB9-9AC71FBB351B_zpsne8ivgrb.png


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> so cute! ur babies have more clothes than i ever did in a lifetime lmao!



Ha! Thanks Pidge! We are just getting our feet wet lol. I must have at least 12+ clothing items I'm waiting for! 😋😆


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I love how Ava is so comfortable in all the photos, she is adorable. It's great that both items are reversible and I particularly like the reversible flowers. Very pretty!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> I love how Ava is so comfortable in all the photos, she is adorable. It's great that both items are reversible and I particularly like the reversible flowers. Very pretty!



Thanks so much! I'm just glad these things finally got here. They took forever. Ava is getting used to modeling lol. I think she knows by now when there's a package, it's probably hers. And I bribe her with treats too! She can't turn down food 😆


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Gorgeous clothes Meoshia! Of course Ava is beautiful as always.....I really like that brand.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

How cute! That hoodie is adorable, but that dress! OMG, I love the fuzzy pink side =)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> How cute! That hoodie is adorable, but that dress! OMG, I love the fuzzy pink side =)



Haha thanks Samantha! The hoodie is so nice and casual to go with everything. But I agree that dress is WOW! And the pink fuzzy side is sooooo plush! Ava says thank you 😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Gorgeous clothes Meoshia! Of course Ava is beautiful as always.....I really like that brand.



Thanks Deb! Ava sends you a big kiss! I am finding that this truly is a great brand. I now have 3 of their things and they are all fabulous. They also have some really adorable summer dresses that are perfect for your kinda weather 😘


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! I looked at a few of the PP items and I don't think it will fit BG right. I think it will be too short.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh Meoshia, you really must stop posting gorgeous pics of your fur babies in gorgeous clothes, I can't keep up lol! I love them, especially the flower dress. I'm still waiting for my beffie, things are so slow to arrive here! I've found a local ish place that sells wooflink handbags but the hubby says no, ummmmmm pig!!!! Can't wait to see your next delivery  x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> Oh Meoshia, you really must stop posting gorgeous pics of your fur babies in gorgeous clothes, I can't keep up lol! I love them, especially the flower dress. I'm still waiting for my beffie, things are so slow to arrive here! I've found a local ish place that sells wooflink handbags but the hubby says no, ummmmmm pig!!!! Can't wait to see your next delivery  x



Thanks Sally! I'm really loving this brand. I here you I. Things being slow to arrive. We are still waiting for several louisdog and Wooflink items as well as a pretty pet and suckright item. We can't wait to share pics with everyone. And I can't wait to see your baby in the Beffie hoodie 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> Very cute! I looked at a few of the PP items and I don't think it will fit BG right. I think it will be too short.



So far I only have size xs. I think it runs longer in length than the chart says. So I think you'll be alright to order a thing or two.


----------

